# What Would Be Germany's "Mighty Handful" or "Les Six"



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I've always been intrigued by these groups but never stopped to think who might be roughly equivalent from Germany. Does anyone know of a loosely woven group that might fit the bill? Dimace?


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Second Viennese School, maybe? As long as their being Austrian doesn’t make a difference.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

That's a good point. Some say Les Six was a reaction to the new music coming out of Germany, etc.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Littlephrase1913 said:


> Second Viennese School, maybe? As long as their being Austrian doesn't make a difference.


:lol: They can be the Austrian Mighty Handful... now who for Germany?


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

haydnguy said:


> I've always been intrigued by these groups but never stopped to think who might be roughly equivalent from Germany. Does anyone know of a loosely woven group that might fit the bill? Dimace?


Wagner,,,well Ok, bach, there, happy now
back to my original ideas,,now that the Bachians are happy.

Wagner
Hartmann
Schnittke,,,well he is Russian with Germanic roots. 
= disqualified. 
Henze.

The Mighty Three.

No, 2nd Viennese is Austrian, not german.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The musical associates of the _Novembergruppe_, maybe? As I'm not an art buff I know next to nothing about it apart from everyone involved being motivated by left-wing politics - it may have ended up becoming more of a loose confederation than anything else but it does seem to have included at some point Kurt Weill, George Antheil, Hanns Eisler and Stefan Wolpe.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Bach-Haydn-Mozart-Beethoven . But seriously: There is no Germanic equivalent. The Five and Six are defined by their eccentric position with respect to the German mainstream and by the incorporation of nationalist elements. Germanic elements are already baked into and define the central tradition, so the question doesn't make sense.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

If you prefer a definite number there is the Gruppe 8 founded in the late sixties and associated with the modern Cologne School composers influenced by Stockhausen and others. They are Georg Kröll, Heinz Martin Lonquich, York Höller, Manfred Niehaus, Hans Ulrich Humpert, Rolf Riehm, Peter Michael Braun, and Bojidar Dimov. The Cologne School itself included Herbert Brün, Helmut Lachenmann, Gottfried Michael Koenig, Mauricio Kagel, Walter Zimmermann, and Herbert Eimert.


----------

